# Books by R.A Salvatore



## k3ng (Dec 25, 2006)

Was in the bookstore today and I stumbled upon an entire heap of books from Mr Salvatore. Have to say, I'm intrigued.

Particularly interested in the Drizzt collection thing.

Point me in the direction of some reviews? Or perhaps some of your own?

Which ones under his writing belt would you recommend? Or none at all?


----------



## wmd (Dec 25, 2006)

His books are pretty cool if you like dungeons and dragons. The first of his that I read was the Crystal Shard. Excellent book.


----------

